# Selena Gomez darf nicht nach Russland einreisen!



## Matute (21 Sep. 2013)

Sie wollte in St. Petersburg und Moskau auftreten, doch daraus wird nun nichts. Denn die russischen Behörden haben Pop-Sternchen Selena Gomez das Einreisevisum verweigert. Der Grund: *Angst vor "homosexueller Propaganda"*.

Wie "Spiegel Online" berichtet, bestätigten die Konzertveranstalter, dass die Sängerin daraufhin die geplanten Auftritte ihrer "Star Dance"-Tour in Russland abgesagt habe. Auch auf die Konzerte in Weißrussland und in der Ukraine verzichtet die Künstlerin.

Konzertveranstalter sind verzweifelt
Die russischen Behörden hatten die Vorschriften zur Visaerteilung für ausländische Musiker und Künstler geändert, nachdem unter anderem Madonna und Lady Gaga während ihrer Auftritte in Putins Reich die Rechte von Schwulen und Lesben eingefordert hatten. Auch die Bloodhound Gang sorgte für Ärger, nachdem deren Bassist sich während eines Konzerts eine russische Flagge durch den Schritt zog.

Die Konzertorganisatoren sind angesichts solcher Entscheidungen frustriert: "Kein Mensch wird mehr zu uns kommen, wenn die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft nach Schuldigen sucht", sagte Veranstalter Jewgenij Finkelstein. 

Dass nun ausgerechnet Justin Biebers Ex-Freundin Opfer der russischen Angst vor der "Schwulen Propaganda" wird, macht die ganze Sache nur noch absurder. Die 21-Jährige ist zwar Unicef-Botschafterin. Doch mit politischen Botschaften hat sie bislang noch nicht von sich reden gemacht. Auch zu der grassierenden Homophobie in Russland hat sich Selena Gomez noch nie geäußert.


----------



## Suicide King (21 Sep. 2013)

Richtig so.
Wenn Menschen in Ländern verfolgt, gefoltert und dann weg geschlossen werden, nur wegen ihrer politischen Einstellung oder weil sie Homosexuell sind, dann sollte man solche Länder soweit es möglich ist vermeiden oder in irgend einer Form unterstützen.
Schade nur um die Fans die sich auf die Konzerte gefreut haben.


----------



## DRAGO (22 Sep. 2013)

Suicide King schrieb:


> Richtig so.
> Wenn Menschen in Ländern verfolgt, gefoltert und dann weg geschlossen werden, nur wegen ihrer politischen Einstellung oder weil sie Homosexuell sind, dann sollte man solche Länder soweit es möglich ist vermeiden oder in irgend einer Form unterstützen.
> Schade nur um die Fans die sich auf die Konzerte gefreut haben.



Dem stimme ich zu.
Wann lernt Russland sich mal anzupassen - das Land ist wegen solcher engstirnigen Einstellungen schon kaputt gegangen - und sie lernen immer noch nicht dazu !


----------



## comatron (22 Sep. 2013)

Denkt dran, dass es auch in Deutschland mal einen § 175 gab und es auch heute noch keine völlige Gleichberechtigung homosexueller Paare gibt.
Russland (aber auch viele anderen Länder) ist zwar der Entwicklung ein ganzes Stück hinterher. Aber gibt es in der Welt wirklich keine anderen Zustände, die einen Protest nötiger hätten ?


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Sep. 2013)

DRAGONAX schrieb:


> Wann lernt Russland sich mal anzupassen - das Land ist wegen solcher engstirnigen Einstellungen schon kaputt gegangen - und sie lernen immer noch nicht dazu !



Genau verdammt noch mal denn am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen! 
Wie würden wir eigentlich reagieren wenn Russland verlangen würde das wir uns an deren Werte anpassen? 

Alles braucht seine Zeit und das ist dort halt noch eine andere Welt. Das muss man im Westen auch mal akzeptieren. 
"Wir" waren von ein paar Jahrzehnten auch noch ganz anders drauf.

Genauso verhält es sich auch mit Religionsfragen, Demokratie usw.! Wir können uns die Welt nun mal nicht so backen wie sie uns passt. Und wer sagt denn überhaupt das nur wir einzig und allein im Recht liegen?


----------



## Punisher (27 Okt. 2013)

Na und? Wer will schon freiwillig nach Russland?


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------

